# Lower outside of calf pain?



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

i got the same thing when i rode with loose boots. if they are loose, you can have your leg swing back and forth in them. not fun...


----------



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)

i got super stifff boa boots and i tighten them all the way but maybe they have been going a lil loose.... To treat should i just ice an ibrpurofen?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You should treat it by getting new boots. It's the boots. I've been through the same. Save your self the hassle or trying everything else.


----------



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)

I was defeinetly thinking about that extremo... but i have another pair of boots burton motos that i also tried out they still hurt ( the other pair were ride insanos) was right after a day of the insanos could they still be makin my feet hurt teh next day?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It could be. You need to give your legs a break. The ones that cause my pain were Celcius CLS. I went to Vans BFB's but swapped them out back and forth for the rest of the season. I couldn't really tell what it was until the start of the next season when I started out on the BFB's for a few weeks and took out the CLS's only to have them do it again. I retired them and haven't had the problem since.


----------

